# Why I Love my Summit !



## Willhound (Nov 17, 2006)

Here is the view outside my doorway this morning. More coming.  -9C or abolut 15 F. Daughter is off school for a teacher's PD day and I think I'll work from home today. Sitting here in front of the Summit with a good flame going and a big mug of coffee.....hmmmmm....maybe stay here all weekend....


----------



## wahoowad (Nov 17, 2006)

Oh yeah! Nothing like "having" to stay home because it snowed!! I can't wait. We've had a warm spell here in Virginia this week - no burning. I wish we would get hit with some snow. I'm jealous

Here's a pic - I love both seasons.


----------



## Greg123 (Nov 17, 2006)

Dam I cant wait until my section of Ontario gets the good snow, all he have had is that heavy water laden stuff that feel in the middle of October that lasted for 2 days but cut the power out for 5 days.


----------



## Willhound (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey Wahoowad, nice location. I like the setting with the house, gardens and trees. Don't get me wrong, I don't mind the snow, just as I get older, I wish it didn't come so early and stay so long. Just in time for a white Christmas, and then go away in March would be fine with me.
BTW, staying at home didn't work out. Phoned a client this morning around 10 and ended up having to deliver something to him, and have to go back this afternoon. Oh well, there's always tonight around the Summit.


----------



## Corie (Nov 17, 2006)

well Can't we get a picture of the stove burning?












please?


----------



## Willhound (Nov 18, 2006)

Okey Doke. Here ya go. Sorry, not a real good Summit secondary burn going yet as I just got home and got things stoked up again. Just got back from a midget hockey game. (Midget is the tier, not the size of the players. Some of these guys are 6'4" and over 200 lbs.) Local boys got beat 5 to 3, but a good game anyway.


----------



## JasonOH (Nov 18, 2006)

Holy cow!  Enjoy the heat INSIDE!  Looks cold up there for sure!


----------



## Roospike (Nov 18, 2006)

*Great pictures* Willhound & wahoowad . Nice fire picture Willhound , it even warmed up my computer room.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 19, 2006)

Roospike said:
			
		

> *Great pictures* Willhound & wahoowad . Nice fire picture Willhound , it even warmed up my computer room.



OK. That did it. A Summit warms up a room hundreds of miles away!

Sheesh.


----------



## Roospike (Nov 19, 2006)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Roospike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ;-)


----------



## Willhound (Nov 19, 2006)

Roospike said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey BB, it's that great cosmic connection that Summit owner's share. 

Become one with the Summit collective....resistance is futile...

OK, gotta go back to the mother ship now////////


----------



## Gunner (Nov 19, 2006)

Willhound said:
			
		

> Roospike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Can you guys here that.....yup, it's Sandor gringing his teeth.   :lol: 

///////////////Ducking///////


----------



## Roospike (Nov 19, 2006)

hahaha , You Summit owners are nuts.  :lol:


----------



## Willhound (Nov 20, 2006)

Roospike said:
			
		

> hahaha , You Summit owners are nuts.  :lol:



Hey Spike, wadaya mean "You" Summit owners?? ;-P


----------



## Roospike (Nov 20, 2006)

Willhound said:
			
		

> Roospike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lol: I wanted to be on the outside looking in when i said that.


----------



## Willhound (Nov 22, 2006)

I quite often get questions regarding overnight burn capabilities of my Summit, so I thought I'd log my typical experience. Here is a shot of the firebox at 11 P.M. last night. I've just stuffed the firebox as full as I could get it (8 splits of birch), let it char for about 10 minutes and I've just closed the damper right down before going to bed. Stove temp is about 550 and the temp in the main living area of the house is about 74F.


----------



## Willhound (Nov 22, 2006)

At 6:25 this morning, here is the massive coal bed still left. Temp of stove is about 370F and temp in main living area is about 72F. I should mention that normally I get upa and re-fill at around 7 or 7:30, just happened to be up earlier today.


----------



## Willhound (Nov 22, 2006)

I opened the damper up, didn't bother to rake the coals around (too lazy, no coffee yet) and threw in two splits on top of the coals. Here is what it looked like at 6:30.


----------



## Willhound (Nov 22, 2006)

At 6:45 I closed the damper back to half, secondary burn has just started to kick in and the stove temp is back up to 475 F. (actually, back to 500 as I post this) It is going to be warmer here today, so I will likely just let it simmer along all day like this.


----------

